# Puzzle Music Groups and Artists



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

WHO ARE THEY? 

NUN TOBOGGAN
GET PASTE FROM TUBE
ELIZABETH, VICTORIA,MARY
B.A. B.Sc.B.ENG
BABIES ON THE SLAB
DESERT WATERHOLE
EAST END REVOLUTIONARY
TREACHEROUS VICAR
AIRCRAFT DATA RECORDING UNIT
INSANITY
BLOKES GRAFTING
YOUNG MEN SELLING MICE
PALE SERPENT
BOTH OF YOU
MERLIN

theres more..................


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

PROSPEROUS CITY VERMIN
PLASTERS
RUB OUT MIDGE
GENDER ARMS
SILHOUETTES
GREENHOUSE PLANTS
NEXT COMMAND
YEARS QUARTERS
CORRIDOR CONTAINING HORSE FODDER
SOUTH AMERICAN INDIAN INSTAMATIC
DARK SUNDAY
DISTRIBUTE EQUALLY
HAM OR BEEF SANDWICHES
A FRIENDLY PRICKLY BUSH
VERY WARM GALAXY
BIRD OF PREY WITH COLIC
HARD OF HEARING WILD CAT

and theres more- but i don't know the answers to them, so if you can get all these shall ask number one brain if they can crack em!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Think that we have got them all !

Thanks for posting this quiz, my wife and I have enjoyed working them out


Chris & Chris


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: glad you enjoyed them, have pm'd you with some we haven't cracked!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That's Brill!! what about....

COLD SHELLFISH FOLLOWERS


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Even I got some.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: hope you got the pm oggies, if not will try again tomorrow. I will also try cold shellfish followers when my brain wakes up. Pusser just how many DID you get? aye? :wink:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Not sure if you got the pm so here are the others:

STOP JOCK & STOP JOCK
I'M FANATICAL ABOUT THE GIRL
PRESERVE REFLECT ON FAMOUS RIVER
DESPERATE TROUBLE 
DISTURBED VISION
HAMLET
PICTURE HOUSE TUNE
REGULATORS

see how you get on with them!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) How ya doin wiv these then guys and gurls?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Fine...I'm already on my second. 8)


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks Gill for the pm, i can now sleep at night!!! :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Two down and six to go! anybody cracked 'em?


----------

